# Vincent wheels on tyco Widepans v2.0



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

For a refresher on how Im modifying the made-for-T-jets 5mm wide wheels, and now 4mm wide wheels to fit the .047 front axles, refer back to this thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=279926


Anyways, got my latest order in with some of the 4mm wide wheels (type 'D'), which closely match the slightly narrower width fronts on HP2, HP-7 and 440x2 widepans. Take a looksee:

Here's a Tyco porsche on HP-2 chassis with the stock wheels:









And after, using 5mm rears, 4mm front Fuchs mags. The stock widepan style front tires work on the 4mm wheels, where stock HP tires would work out back but AW XT rear tires work REAL well:










I did a little switcheroo from the last thread, the 5mm type 'E' Cromodoras were plucked from the front and rear of the yellow 8-ball chevy stepside and mounted on this HP-7 Blazer with SuperTires tall AFX style silicones all the way around. Before:








...and after. What a difference, huh? This wheel/tire combo actually somewhat fills up those big gaping fenders:









Here's the Chebby with 5mm rears and 4mm front Corvette style wheels. Stock tires used all the way around on this one, and its a 2nd gen HP-2 chassis:









This is a Tyco '95 Camaro on widepan 440 X2 chassis. 5mm rear, 4mm front ATS style wheels, stock front tires, AW XT rears:









Here's a Traxs/Bad Dog AC Cobra that you might recognize from a while back. Its got a 1st gen black Curvehugger chassis that used to have Lifelike M-chassis wheels all around, but now its got 5mm rear and 4mm front Halibrand style wheels. Tyco widepan front tires/AW XT rears. These are the PERFECT wheel for this car!:









And here's a comparo shot of 2 HP-2 chassis. The one on the left has the stock white wheels, the one on the right is from the porsche. 5mm rear, 4mm front fuchs style wheels:









Again, if you like what you see then be sure to let Vincent's know! Im still having to painstakingly drill out 1/16 brass tubing in order to adapt these front wheels (which are made for .064 axles) onto the .047 front axles used on Tyco, Tomy, and Lifelike. If there's enough demand, maybe they'll make these widths for the front axles on these chassis.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEEET!!! This will be added to my new project list!! :thumbsup:


Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a few more vincent pics:

These are using the actual kits made for tomy/tyco instead of me adapting the wider fronts:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

A few project cars using Vincents:

Bad Dawg 240Z using E/D rim combo:



























The tomy/tyco sets will even fit Lifelike M chassis:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

And here's some bodies swapped onto chassis already using Vincents, just to show the possibilities:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice Wheels!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

You gotta love the Vincent wheels ...... and they run true :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Those must cost a mint. I do like the way they look though. Be neat if they made the old turbine style that was on the old Dodges.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Actually, Vincents are very reasonably priced. And the alpina style (on the silver jeep and yellow bimmer) are real similar to the turbine style. Check em out, but scroll down to the 2nd link, that one's in English:

http://vincent-wheels.de/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

You aren't kidding that those were reasonable. Looks like a new place to spend money.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice shots!i noticed a couple cars i have,gives me ideas!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Incredible wheels, good price, and easy to find in Europe, wich is not always the case for the h0 slot racing scale...GREAT !


----------

